# Lilypie Tickers



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

As anyone else got problems with their tickers? x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Try replacing the code, using the ""PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code"" code option
as this seems to be working on the site.

Dizzi~


----------

